# Cedge's Victorian Finally becomes a Hit and Miss Engine



## Cedge (Sep 26, 2009)

For those who loyally followed the recent Victorian project, you'll recall the engine was originally designed to function as a hit and miss engine. Up until now, I've been running it only as a conventional gas engine in order to season it in and get things loosened up enough to run the little fellow reliably.

Since I originally stated that it would eventually run as as a Hit and Miss, I began tinkering with that aspect this week. After all.... it ain't really finished until it runs like it was designed to run. To my surprise,especially after all the shenanigans this little engine has thrown my way, the darned thing settled into its new role with next to no resistance. Even my wild ass guess at the governor spring length and tension was very close to where it needed to be. 

Some more experimentation is due, but I'm told it isn't unusual to still be tweaking these little IC engines quite a while after they are "finished". I'm sure that will be the case with mine as well. 

As it stand now, it will hit and then miss as many as 3 revolutions before hitting again. It usually hits once, although it has hit up to 3 times to get things back up to speed. I'm actually happy with that, even as I look for ways to extend the miss cycle a bit. I'll be adding a lock out so that I switch between hit and miss and conventional running. I really do like the way it sounds in conventional mode.

Anyhow..... here is the video of the little engine doing the hit and miss thing.

Steve 

http://www.youtube.com/v/StOFMysFuRQ


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well done Cedge. A work to be extremely proud of. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

 Ron


----------



## steamer (Sep 26, 2009)

Awesome build Cedge.  Thanks for sharing that...I'll be willfully copying design cues bits and pieces from that........ ;D

Dave


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 26, 2009)

Brilliant work Steve :bow:

CC


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 26, 2009)

Awesome. Really good.
You must have a big smile on your every time you look at it.


----------



## bearcar1 (Sep 26, 2009)

That engine STILL just knocks me out!!  *club*  I'm not sure which I prefer the sound of, H/M or open throttle. Well done!

BC1
Jim


----------



## Cedge (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words. 

Steamer...
That you'd want to copy is a compliment in and of itself. I look forward to seeing where you take it.

Zee...
Grinning like a Cheshire Possum every time it starts up....(grin)

Jim...
I'm with you on the H/M versus continuous mode. That's why I'm going to add the lock out on the governor, so I can run it in either mode. Since it's less likely to foul a plug in continuous run, it'll probably see more running time in that mode. Those tiny plugs are a royal pain to clean...LOL

Gentlemen....
This thread brings the Duclos/Cedge Victorian engine project to its official end. It's been a fascinating project with lots of interesting twists and turns. At times its been frustrating and the little engine has thrown me a few curves as I learned the ins and outs of an IC engine build. Yet, I'd do it again and I probably will tackle another one in the future. I'll be happy to entertain questions from those who decide to give this engine a try. I might not have all the answers, but then the little engine probably hasn't played its last trick.... of that I'm quite sure....LOL

Steve


----------



## rog/tn (Sep 26, 2009)

Thm: Absolutely a work of Art. Congratulation on a great build!!!
I'm relatively new to this forum.... where could I find or purchase Plans for this beautiful engine?
Thanks
rog


----------



## rake60 (Sep 26, 2009)

Beautiful work Steve.
I like that Hit-N-Miss sound! 

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Sep 26, 2009)

Rog
The basic design is from the book "Two shop Masters" which is available from Village Press. This link takes you to their offering from their on line store: https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/detail/item/826 . 

There are two books available featuring Duclos' work and both are chock full of plans of all kinds. Well worth the money when some plan sets cost far more than the $42.00 they're asking. The second book is "The Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos" which can be found here: https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/detail/item/819 .

Steve


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 26, 2009)

It runs really well on hit 'n miss, Steve! I enjoy watching it running either way, though. It's a beauty to behold!

Dean


----------



## arnoldb (Sep 27, 2009)

One just have to continue loving this engine Steve! - lovely running in hit 'n miss!

Arnold


----------



## two dogs (Sep 27, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful work Steve!
That's going on my "gotta make" list


----------

